# anemony



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Is this anemony going to live. I know the picture isn't great. I was unable to get a better one till about 3 more hours till the HQI's turn on. The mouth is very large.


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

He looks ok from what I can see of your picture, my anemones mouths extrude now & again, nothing to worry about.

How long have you had him & are you feeding him, I feed mine small pieces of shrimp, mysis shrimp etc!

Hope this helps in anyway


----------

